
DailyHack: A Coomunity of Makers, Developers and Geeks - mddanishyusuf
https://github.com/mddanishyusuf/dailyhack/
======
fullstackjob
So cool :-) I found 2 interesting hacks on first visit.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Thanks. You can also share your hack or tricks.

------
fajarsiddiq
I like the hacks, makes me learn

